# Swollen neck that burst and now a hole - anyone else seen this in your dog?



## JBunnylive (Aug 8, 2009)

Over a month ago I noticed lumps under both sides of my dog's jaw. One side was bigger than the other. Took her to the vet and she had a high white blood cell count and fever. Put her on antibiotics. About four days later she was getting worse. Not moving/not drinking. Took her in and they switched antibiotics to Baytril/Clindmyacin? and add Prednisone. That reduced the swelling and she perked up. They never found anything other salivary fluid in the aspirations. Sent out for blood test and culture. No bacteria found. Then a week ago the swelling on one side burst and a yellowish liquid came out. I took her back to the vet and he said it was good that is was weeping. It has gotten a little bigger it doesn't seem to bother my dog but it doesn't seem to be healing. The lump is still on the other side but it isn't getting bigger like the right side side.

Has anyone had this happen with their dog? My vet still doesn't know what is wrong with her. They wanted to do an ultrasound but I cannot afford that. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd get a second opinion from another vet. If it doesn't heal soon, though, save up money for the ultrasound.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Some kind of abcessing is my guess, but you'd need to find out why it's abcessing. Could be infected tooth, an object like a bone/stick splinter in gumline, an external puncture from something that closed up with a splinter of something in there, etc.

Try to get a second opinion from a vet. See if your vet will let you make pmts for an ultrasound. Or try www.carecredit.com


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Lived this one with our gsd.Best guess from our vet was an infected bite, possibly a spider.We had him knocked out and shaved,opened up the wound and the doctor cleaned it out also inserted a drain tube for a week.13 stitches later he was home within 10 days he was our dog again thankfully.I'd check with a 2nd vet for sure...good luck!


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Any news on your pup?


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

It looks like where the lymph nodes are. Seems especially likely because you said it was swollen on both sides. Definitely schedule a new vet appointment. And you could do some google research on different problems dogs have with their lymph nodes before the appointment.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Almost sounds like strangles... but I don't know if dogs can get that, or if it is strictly an equine disease... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strangles


----------



## kritterkare (Aug 18, 2009)

i have seen this on some of our kennel dogs. it looks like spider bites .the dogs would get these lumps and even sometimes would show signs of losing their balance. we used cephalexin and doxycycline. this would usually help the dog in a great bit pluse once we found the bite we used triple antibotic onitment on it


----------

